# skype logs for proof on spouse visa



## ustouk84 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am planning on sending my husband and I's skype history logs in with my spouse visa application to help prove the length and legitimacy of our relationship. Does anyone know the best way to show this? It seems you can't just easily print out your history from skype itself. I was going to copy and past the history log into word but I'm not sure if that looks legitimate enough. The only other option I've thought of is to take screen shots of our history and paste those into word and then print. These obviously show they are from skype so it looks better but we have 2 and 1/2 years of skype history so this could take forever and it will be a huge stack of paper!! Any suggestions/advice would be very helpful. Thanks...don't know what I would do without this forum!


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

copy all chat log into notpad or word and also few screen cap when you online with your husband on video call by pressing print screen and past it to word then print i. same to watsaap messenger if you using to chat to each other.


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello,
When my foreign-national (living abroad) partner applied for his Proposed Civil Partnership Visa, I made screen shots of just the dates and duration of video calls. There were about thirty video calls per page.
I'm not computer saavy so I employed a timely, slow process: I made folders on my compter desktop containing screen shot pages. Then I downloaded them onto a snap drive, went to Kinkos and printed all the pages.
When my partner submitted his packet of documentation at the VFS agency, the representative for the UK embassy responsible for submitting all documents to the ECO for consideration, there were 350 pages. Yes, 350 pages. 
Somehow, suspiciously, the pages alegedly never made it to the ECO and my partner's visa was rejected.
I appealed in London and won. The Tribunal judge sternly asked the representative for the home office why he didn't have these pages. All he could say is, "I don't know." 
The judge was VERY impressed with the stack of papers. She allowed our appeal and awarded my partner's visa on the spot.
I realize there's likely a faster, more efficient way to do this, but that's what worked for me.

Best of luck to you. If I were you I'd do my best to verify that all documents you submit have been received by the ECO and have not mysteriiously disappeared.

Sincerely,
Woodstock


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

All I did was printed out screen shots for every few months and then a page or too of the logs for in between that I put into Word...


----------



## christaoc (Jan 17, 2014)

Folks does anyone know how i can access my skype logs, when i go into history onmy laptop it only brings me back as far as November 13? I am not by any means computer literate so any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

You have to do it in your Skype account.

When talking, you can view previous conversations/duration. I think the tab is just below or above where you can instant message when on a call. You can view 6 months worth i think.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

christaoc said:


> Folks does anyone know how i can access my skype logs, when i go into history onmy laptop it only brings me back as far as November 13? I am not by any means computer literate so any guidance would be appreciated!


A little under the name is says

Show messages from : Yesterday (In black) 7 days 30 days 3 months 6 months (all in blue)

You click on one of them and the logs should show up.

You didn't happen to have to install skype again on your comp in November by any chance?

During our visa process my comp died and I had to install skype again. All pass history was gone so I had to get my husband to go right back on his and copy n paste it then email it to me.


----------



## christaoc (Jan 17, 2014)

Ah, thats it, got a new laptop in November 13 hence the limited history, duh!
Thank you anyway am gonna have to get my partner to do that particular piece of research!


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

It's a pain in the rare end when that happens.

Good luck in getting it sorted  It was a task trying to step my husband through it lol.


----------



## Jowels (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice given here. It will be a great help when I apply for a visa for my wife.


----------



## thewordgirl (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is helpful for anyone else, but I noticed that every time I miss a call from my fiance and he leaves a voicemail, Skype emails me. I supplemented the screenshots from our calls (and screenshots of some Facebook messages sampled from throughout the time we've been apart) with a print-out of one of these emails from every month that we've been apart, highlighting the date on each printed email. It seemed easier than to go through and print page after page of chat.


----------

